# Do I have a bad LNB?



## russl (Jan 4, 2002)

I've had a phase 3 dish hooked to a 5 x 8 multiswitch for the last couple of years. A few days ago I noticed a "Searching for Satellite" message on one of my three receivers. I checked the other receivers and found the same thing. 

I figured the dish was knocked out of alignment so I checked the signal strength and that's where things started looking strange. I'm actually getting a great signal (90+) on all thre satellites but only on some transponders. Other transponders show no signal at all. 

I don't know much about the technology but somehow I'm guessing that this is more likely an LNB problam rather than a multiswitch problem (of course I'm probably completely wrong about that). I'm also wondering if the weather could be a factor here since we've been living with sub zero temperatures for the past week or so here in Minnesota. 

If it is the LNB does anyone have a good online source for purchasing a replacement? 

Thanks, 
Russ


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

It's normal for some transponders to show no signal as all transponders are not in use.

Is the problem isolated to one of the sats or all three? It's doubtful that all three LNBs are bad.

Is there ice or snow on the dish?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Tell us exactly which transponders have low values. Are you missing all of the even number ones? Or the odd number? FYI, TPs 4, 12, 18, 20, 26, & 28 on 101 and TPs 23, 25, 27, and 31 on 119 are the spot beams. These can be zero, very low or very high depending on your location.


----------



## russl (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for the information. I didn't realize that some transponders would not show any signal but that makes sense with the spot beams. That was throwing me off when looking for a pattern.

Now that I look at it again I can see that I'm getting no signal at all for any of the odd transponders on 101.

Russ


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Then it's most likely a problem with one of the cables: a bad connector, a short, cable failing to make contact, etc.


----------



## russl (Jan 4, 2002)

> Then it's most likely a problem with one of the cables: a bad connector, a short, cable failing to make contact, etc.


That makes sense. I guess it's time to bundle up, go outside, and do some inspection.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I'd venture a guess that it is the coax between the dish and the 13v/0kHz input on the 5x8 multiswitch.


----------

